# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  فطيرة جوز الهند على شكل قلوب من مطبخ miss princes

## miss princes

فطيرة جوز الهند على شكل قلوب من مطبخ miss princes





مكونات الفطيره:-

2 و 3/4 ك طحين رقم(1)
3 م ك حليب بودره
2 م ك سكر
1/ك حليب سائل دافئ
م ك خميره
بيضه
رشة ملح
50غ زبده لينه
نص ك ماي دافئ

نضع الحليب الدافئ والخميره والسكر مع بعض ونتركها تتخمر 10 دقايق حتى تتكون نفس فقاعات

بعده نضيف البيض والفانيلا والزبده ثم نحط الحليب بودره

ننخل الطحين والملح ونحطهم على الخليط بالتدريج مع الماء

واعجنوها زين

انخليها تتخمر ساعه بالكتير

مكونات الحشوه:-

1/3 ك حليب محلى
3 /4 سكر بني او عادي
بيض
م ص فانيلا
1 ك جوز الهند المبشور
50 غ زبده لينه
نخلط المكونات كلها مع بعض









ونقسمها على شكل كور صغار تقريبا 18 كور
وغطيها بالنيلون او قطعة قماش نظيفه




نفردها على شكل دائري




ونحشيها بالحشوه تقريبا ملعقه صغيره



نلفها على شكل سويس رول












نقطعها بالنص من بيتزا كتر او سكين





نفتحها على شكل قلب







يتبع

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## miss princes

اول شي نخبزها من تحت ومن ثم فوق





















بالعافيه

----------


## ameera2020

شكلها يميييييييييييييييي احب السويتس اللي فيها جوز هند
تسلم الأيادي

----------


## miss princes

تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## شذرات

ماااشاء الله روووعه..
إن شاء الله بجربها قريباااا جداااا..
مشكورة على المجهود الطيب.. و تسلم ايديج..

----------


## thariya

حلوات ماشاءالله

----------


## miss princes

تسلمون على مروركم الغاوي

----------


## Harayer

شكله روووعه 
واكيد طعمه احلي

----------


## إيمان العلي

شكله يمي تسلم إيدج ويعطيج العافية

----------


## miss princes

تسلمون

----------


## المزيونة2002

تسلم ايدج الحلويين

----------


## miss princes

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## لؤلؤ Soap

*شكله لذيييييذ تسلمييين 
لازم اخلي شغالتي اتسويه 
بخليها تكتبه بالاثيوبي وبرفع الصوره في موضوعي 
من بعد اذنج طبعا*

----------


## miss princes

> *شكله لذيييييذ تسلمييين 
> لازم اخلي شغالتي اتسويه :12 (64بخليها تكتبه بالاثيوبي وبرفع الصوره في موضوعي 
> من بعد اذنج طبعا*


خذي راحتج حبيبتي يعطيج العافيه

----------


## الزهررراء

تسلم ايدج اختي

----------


## Ro0reyah

رووووووووعة ، تسلم آييديج 
مآشآء آلله عليييج مبدعة ^^

----------


## أم ريوني

روعة.. جربتها والعيال حبوها..
والعجينة مميزة من غير شي..
تسلمين الغالية

----------


## شمسة المرر

على الله تضبط معايه  :1: 
تسلم الايادي

----------


## miss princes

تسلمو

----------


## صغيره بس خطير

روعه ماشاءالله تبارك الله 

بجربها قريب ان شاءالله

----------


## شما الهاجري



----------


## miss princes

تسلمو

----------


## قاب

شكلها وووايد حلو تسلم إيدج

----------


## miss princes

تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## شمعة عمري دبي

تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## miss princes

تسلمو

----------


## مدقوق الوشامي

مسا الخير ... انايربتها طلعت حلوه اكثير .. 

بس جاسيه شوي شزيد فيها عشان اتغدي لينه ...

وعسساج ع القوه

----------


## هوت شوكوليت

ماشاءالله

----------


## miss princes

> مسا الخير ... انايربتها طلعت حلوه اكثير .. 
> 
> بس جاسيه شوي شزيد فيها عشان اتغدي لينه ...
> 
> وعسساج ع القوه



هلا اختي هالعينه بتطلع عندج جاسيه شوي 
وهالفطيره تاكلينها مع القهوه اوشاي يعني نفس بقسماط

واذا تبينها لينه استخدمي العجينه الذهبيه وبتطلع عندج العينه لينه

----------


## مريم الفهد

ماشاء الله شكلها لذيذ

----------


## امراه

تسلم ايدج الغاليه

----------


## ميمي الشقية

تسلم ايدج
ما شاء الله شكله يميييييييي

----------


## امل السورية

يسلموووووووووووا

----------


## ذات الحياة

يعطيج العافية 
وتسلم يمناج 

يمي يمي شكلها يشهي  :31: 
ان شاء الله اجربها في اقرب فرصه

----------


## ماحد شراتي

مبدعه ماشاءالله عليج 
يعطيج العافية

----------


## ليندااااا

شكلها رووووعه

----------


## Meeran

تسلم الأيادي جربة طريقة سهله وحلوه وايد

----------


## dolshe Vita

شكلها لذيذه

----------


## اخلاص 19

مشكوره اختي الله يعطيك الصحه

----------


## كل الاصالة

تسلم الايادي

----------


## احلام النعيمي

انا جربتها وطلعت اوكي حبيتها وحبوها الأولاد
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي

----------


## بنت الطموح

تسلم ايدج

----------


## عيالي و بس

ياممممممممممممممممممممممممي

----------


## كتكوتة حبيبي

تسلم ايدج

----------


## صوت الكناري

تسلم ايدج

----------


## شعاع امل

للرفع روعه :Smile:

----------


## خريجة

روووووووعة تسلم ايدج

----------


## انكسار

تسلم ايدج طريقة تشكيلها حلو بحاول اسويها بس من غير جوز الهند لاني ما حبة

----------


## امراه

تسلم ايدج ان شاءالله بجربها

----------


## غالـية

تسلمين عالوصفة ....

----------


## memowh96

شكلهها يششهي .. يمي يمي .. تسلم إيدج .. ننتظر المزيد من ابداعاتج .. "  :31:

----------


## وردة الجوري 2

ما شاء الله روووعة تسلم الايادي جاري التطبيق ان شاء الله

----------


## miss princes

Up
Up

----------

